# What Does Mike's tape help?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2001)

I know Mike's tape is supposed to help IBS. Does it help reduce Diarreao or just pain? thanks


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Jimz, Hi! I am NOT an expert on this, but from what I understand it helps D, C, G, pain etc of IBS. The whole ball of wax! I bumped up the posts that really helped me understand Hypnotherapy in general & Mike's tapes specifically. I don't even HAVE the tapes yet. They are in my budget for March







. The first post: Mike's Hypnotherapy Process will tell you about how Mike's tape work, like what they do. The second post: Hypnosis: How & Why It Works tells you how hypnosis works Generally. This post is not IBS specific but really helped me understand what's going on during hypnosis. The 3rd post:Ques. About Hypnosis has my stupidity hanging out all over it







. This where Eric, K & others taught me Remedial Hypnotherapy for IBS







. I hope these posts help you understand better. Please keep reading the posts on this board though for LOTS more info. I've literally read ALL of the posts irregardless of their topics. There is alot of info in them all. I've just bumped up some that I found really helpful in the beginning. I wish you days on end w/o pain & D.







Don't give up, if somebody like me can GET this there is hope for ALL!. BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi jimz:BQ has bumped up all the good posts for you to read, so there really isn't much I can say, except that the tapes are wonderful. They have helped me in other ways also, such as anxiety, muscle stiffness, better moods. All in all, they are a fantastic tool to manage IBS, and have fringe benefits besides.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

BQ said it all







Jim,If there is anything missing let us know and we will endeavour to explain.Best RegardsMike


----------

